# WITH_NEW_XORG  xorg.conf



## amandus57 (May 29, 2014)

I have the new Xorg but my mouse does not work so well. I think there is a conflict between HAL and xorg.conf. How should a xorg.conf look like? Here is mine:


```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 310.14  (root@freebsd64)  Fri May  2 14:49:53 CEST 2014

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
   #InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
   #InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
   #Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
   Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"
   Option "AutoAddDevices" "on"
   Option "AutoEnableDevices" "on"
   Option	"DontZap"	"off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
EndSection

Section	"Module"
	Load	"freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "keyboard"
    Option "XkbLayout" "se"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "BENQ"
    ModelName      "G2412HD"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName	   "Geforce GT 610"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "DPMS"
    Option	   "UBB" "true"
    Option	   "RenderAccel" "1"
    Option	   "CursorShadow" "1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## retrogamer (May 29, 2014)

I had this issue myself, but the way I resolved it was by reinstalling x11/xorg and selecting DEVD instead of HAL.  It's listed as experimental, but I've had no issues with it, and rather like the fact that it has has autoconfigured all of my input devices correctly so far.  If you go that route, make sure you remember to do 
	
	



```
make rmconfig
```
 first, so you don't just build it with HAL again.  Also, did you remember to reinstall your drivers properly by doing 
	
	



```
make deinstall
```
 before doing 
	
	



```
make reinstall
```
 after the upgrade?


----------



## amandus57 (May 29, 2014)

And no 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG
```
 in /etc/make.conf

I will try it, thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2014)

amandus57 said:
			
		

> ```
> Option "AllowEmptyInput" "on"
> ```


Please don't do that.  See AllowEmptyInput, FreeBSD, and Xorg Input.



> ```
> Option "AutoAddDevices" "on"
> Option "AutoEnableDevices" "on"
> ```


These are the defaults, see xorg.conf(5).


----------

